# استخراج الكهرباء من الماء الساكن



## مدمن اختراعات (23 يوليو 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

 والحمدلله رب العالمين والصلاة والسلام على نبينا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
هذي لي اول موضوع انزله في المنتدى لاني رأيت الاهتمام بالطاقه البديله وهذا ماشجعني بأنزال اختراعي العلمي وهو......
بأني اكتشفت بالصدفه منذ 15 سنة ان كوب ماء ساكن ينتج كهرباء .
ولم يكن لي وقت اتفرغ لهذا بسبب المشاغل التي كانت تشغلني ....
واريد ان يكون هذا الاختراع علم نافعا 
في الدنيا والاخره 
وبالدعاء لي بالخير 
والطريقه هي كالاتي :
احضار كوب ماء عادي 
احضار شريحتين من معدنين مختلفين (النحاس -والالمنيوم الخفيف)
وجهاز للقياس الفولطيه 
وضع المعدنين داخل الكوب دون الالتماس بينهم 
ونلاحظ سريان التيار مباشره 
واذا وضعت اكثر من كوبين على التوالي 
يضيء لمبه صغيره دون انقطاع 
واذا كان الماء ساخنا فأنه يزيد من 
الفولطيه 
واريد من من هذا الاختراع التطوير 
من قبلكم 
والدعاء لي ولوالدي بالرحمة والمغفرة 
ولكم جزيل الشكر 
اخوكم مدمن اختراعات 
واريد الردود منكم
..................................................... ​


----------



## عضو1 (23 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله بك أخي الكريم ونسأل الله لك التوفيق دائما والمزيد من الاختراعات لما فيها الخير للبشريه


----------



## bassamskaf (23 يوليو 2009)

ما هذا الاختراع الفظيع


----------



## العالم سويل (23 يوليو 2009)

جزيت خيرا اخي على هذا الاختراع العجيب
ورحم والديك ووالدينا وسائر المسلمين ونفع بك الاسلام واهله .
جزاك الرحمن خيراااااااااا


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (23 يوليو 2009)

أخي الكريم تحية لك .... لكن هذه تسمى خلية كهربية مبسطة جدا ... وهي معروفة كأساس لفكرة الطلي

الكهربي ... وتم تطويرها عدة مرات ... حتى وصلت لتصبح صناعة كصناعة الاواني والطلي بالفضة والنحاس ...

كنت قد شرحت عنها سابقا في مواضيع قديمة وسأضع لك الرابط قريبا ...

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (23 يوليو 2009)

رابط يوضح الفكرة

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t21384.html


----------



## aminabdulhady (23 يوليو 2009)

مدمن اختراعات قال:


> اكتشفت بالصدفه منذ 15 سنة ان كوب ماء ساكن ينتج كهرباء .
> ولم يكن لي وقت اتفرغ لهذا بسبب المشاغل التي كانت تشغلني ....
> ​




15 سنة ساكت يا مفتري ، يعني الراجل دخل السجن مظلوم 15 سنة و انت عارف و ساكت
​


----------



## حسام الحسني (25 يوليو 2009)

شكرا للافاده وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## مدمن اختراعات (9 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ياخواني انتم فاهمين الموضوع غلط ....التجربه هذي مختلفه عن الخليه الشمسيه لانها 
ثابته في جميع الفترات بالليل والنهار ولاتتغير ....


----------



## مدمن اختراعات (9 سبتمبر 2009)

ومشكورين على كل من رد على موضوعي وهذا يدل على اهتمامكم 
للطاقه البديله وهذا اسعدني كثيرا


----------



## مدمن اختراعات (9 سبتمبر 2009)

معلومه اضافيه نسيت وضعها بموضوع 
وهي انه يستفادمنه بمعرفة كمية الماء الموجود بخزان الماء


----------



## eng.ahmed.ali (11 سبتمبر 2009)

مدمن اختراعات قال:


> معلومه اضافيه نسيت وضعها بموضوع
> وهي انه يستفادمنه بمعرفة كمية الماء الموجود بخزان الماء



ممكن توضيح ؟ جزاك الله خير


----------



## محمد طارق محمد (12 سبتمبر 2009)

الخبر يجنن عاشت ايدك 
محمد 
12-9-2009


----------



## محمد طارق محمد (12 سبتمبر 2009)

*اسئلة ؟*

كم فولت يولد كم لتر ماء؟ ولاي فترة ؟
وهل يحتاج تحريك للماء؟
وكم درجة حرارة التى تزيد كمية الطاقة ؟
كم درجة الاملاح ؟
ام انت تقصد الماء الصافي المعد للشرب ؟


----------



## الساحر (14 سبتمبر 2009)

ارجو التوضيح من الاخ مدمن اختراعات لتجربته هده


----------



## مدمن اختراعات (15 سبتمبر 2009)

اسف على التاخير بالرد 
الامر ليس صعبا كما تتوقعونه والامر بسيط جدا 
هات كوب به ماء عادي ماء شرب وتضع بيه سلكين الاول قطعة نحاس و الثاني معدن خفيف وتوصله بجهاز حساس 
وترى النتيجه بسريان التيار المستمر 
واذا وضعت كوب اخر على التوالي تزيد الفولطيه 
وهذا الكوب لايحتاج الى التحريك ولا ينقص الكهرباء لفتره طويله 
وهي قابله للتطوير 
وانا مستعد لاي سوال 
وفقكم الله وشكراا


----------



## علي ناشوق (6 يناير 2010)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك العلم نور


----------



## د حسين (7 يناير 2010)

*صحيح ولكن ...*

*شكرا لصاحب هذا الاختراع و.... لكن*​*هذا هو مبدأ البطارية العادية التي تراها منتشرة .... بعد ان تطورت ....*​*التطور الأول كان باضافة أملاح متشردة (كهرليتية ) مثل ملح الطعام أوغيره ...*​*والتطور الثاني هو ازالة الاستقطاب ( ماهو الاستقطاب؟ ) بعد عمل البطارية بقليل يظهر حول أحد الأقطاب مايشبه الحليب وهو مجموع كبيرة من فقاعات صغيرة جدا من غاز الهيدروجين لا تلبث أن تبدأ بالتجمع والكبر تدريجيا مما يشكل عازلا كهربائيا بين هذا القطب والماء فتنخفض قدرة البطارية ...لذا كان التطور الثاني بملء حوض نفوذ حول هذا القطب بمادة كيميائية مؤكسدة تتفاعل مع الهيردوجين وتحوله الى ماء ... وينتهي عمر البطارية بعد نفاذ هذه المادة المؤكسدة ....*​*أما قيمة الفولط المتولد فعلاقته مباشرة مع نوعي القطبين وفق السلم الكهرليتي الموجود في علم الكيمياء فمثلا البطارية العادية التي قطبها الموجب كربون(فحم ) والسالب توتيتاء (زنك ) تعطي واحد ونصف فولط والمدخرة القابلة للشحن كادميوم نيكل تعطي واحد فاصلة اثنين وهكذا وكذلك أقطاب بطارية السيارة من أكسدين مختلفين من الرصاص تعطي اثنين فولط و الفضة والزئبق والحديد والنحاس كل يعطي فولط يوافقه*​*وشكرا*​


----------



## محمد طارق محمد (10 يناير 2010)

مشكور يارك الله فيك


----------



## احمد العزاوي29 (2 يوليو 2010)

مشكور بارك الله فيك


----------



## bryar (6 يوليو 2010)

شكرا على الموضوع ولكن هذه الأنواع من الخلايا مبسطة ولاتصلح للأستهلاك التجاري


----------



## amdnetworks (8 يوليو 2010)

اشكرك علي هذه الفكرة العظيمة ووفقك الله والف رحمة عليك وعلى والديك ..................


----------



## sfn.220 (2 يناير 2011)

شكرا لك اخي وبارك الله فيك


----------



## sfn.220 (2 يناير 2011)

شكرا لك اخي وبارك الله فيك


----------



## نزار غريب (20 مايو 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

اخي الكريم جزاك الله خير الجزاء ولكن هل تعلم ان الخليه البابليه القديمه هي اكثر فعاليه من الماء السكن لاءن فيها تفاعلات كيميائيه وفد فمت بتجربه هذه الخليه مع بعض التحسينات القليله وقد نجح الامر وتم تثبيت التيار على 185 فولت ثابت لا متغير و التغيير على كميه المواد المستعمله في هذه الخليه 






. وشكرا . اخوكم نزار غريب من العراق


----------



## SMART2TROY (25 مايو 2011)

شكررررا


----------



## omar_2020 (3 يونيو 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
موضوع جميل جدا انا عندى خزان ماء 1.5 عرض و2.5 طول وارتفاع 1 متر وبخزن فيه ماء باستمرار فكم فولت يمكننى الحصول عليه من الخزان مع العلم ان الخزان مشيد على ارض صحراوية فى الخلاء والماء المخزن مالح وتبلغ درجته 7600 جزء فى المليون ارجو الافادة 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## omar_2020 (5 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم اخى نزار غريب
ياريت تشرح لنا طريقة عمل الخلية لكى نستفيد منك 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## abo raed (14 يوليو 2011)

omar_2020 قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> موضوع جميل جدا انا عندى خزان ماء 1.5 عرض و2.5 طول وارتفاع 1 متر وبخزن فيه ماء باستمرار فكم فولت يمكننى الحصول عليه من الخزان مع العلم ان الخزان مشيد على ارض صحراوية فى الخلاء والماء المخزن مالح وتبلغ درجته 7600 جزء فى المليون ارجو الافادة
> وجزاكم الله خيرا


 
هــــل مـــن جـــــواب ,,,,,,,


----------



## هيثم محمد محمد عبد (14 يوليو 2011)

مشكور


----------



## محمد البغدادي2 (9 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله بيك وزادك الله علما


----------



## البحارالسبعة (15 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا بس انا اول مرة اسمع فيه ......وين الشرح العلمي لسريان الالكتونات والنيتونات وطرق سيرها بالتفصيل


ومع هيك شكرا


----------



## الثعلب2000 (16 أغسطس 2011)

البحارالسبعة قال:


> شكرا بس انا اول مرة اسمع فيه ......وين الشرح العلمي لسريان الالكتونات والنيتونات وطرق سيرها بالتفصيل
> 
> 
> ومع هيك شكرا


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
العضو (البحار السبعة ) تحية وبعد سؤالك السابق يدل ان ليس لك خلفية كافية في مجال الطاقة الحرة والنظرة الحقيقية لعلم الطاقة الحرة الذي يعيد تفسير الظواهر وفق النظريات القريبه جداً من الحقيقة وهذه النظريات محاربه بشكل كبير ولن تسمع عنها بكل بساطة لماذا لان من يحكم هذا العالم يفصل لنا النظريات على هوى مصالحه التى تبقيه حاكما خفياً للكل من الشرق الى الغرب 
اما موضوع كهرباء من الماءالساكن فهذا الكلام صحيح 100% لانه حسب نظرية الايثر كل شي يتفاعل مع الايثر بشكل مختلف وله كمونه بالتي اتصال اي معدنيين مختلفين يسبب سريان الايثر من المعدن الذي يمتص الايثر اكثر الي المعدن الذي يمتص الايثر اقل و بالتالي سريان تيارمن الطاقه
.
.
وإذا ارت المزيد عليك بتنزيل مجموعة الطاقة الحرة من1(الى 5 )للكاتب علاء الحلبي لعلها تغير نظرتك الى الواقع وتلفت عقلك اللمع الى اختراعات على الاسس الجديدة 
بالتوفيق 
للتحميل إضغط
هنا
وإذا اردت ان تتآكد من حقيقة المؤامرة اقراء الكتب التاليه 
تنزيل ​


----------



## الحطاب 2011 (22 أغسطس 2011)

الله يعطيك العافي اخي الثعلب2000 لقد استفدت من الكتب كثيرا ولو بحثت عنها في المكاتب والانترنت لن اجدها , فهي فعلا قيمة.


----------



## safouane (31 أغسطس 2011)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## hussien95 (10 فبراير 2012)

ألف رحمة لوالدك وألف شكر لك اخي الكريم


----------

